# Golden Delicious and large collections



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm just wondering, does anyone here who has a large collection (let's say.. 30+ tanks) still culture golden delicious?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I ordered some "white gold" melagonaster last winter.
I had a culture fail this summer and that was the end of the line for me.
Haven't felt the need to re-aquire them yet.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I dont have that large of a collection. ( i think 28 tanks ) but I do culture them. They saved my butt a few weeks ago. I also do the regaular melanogaster and Hydei as well. 

The only thing I do not like about them is how they stay at the bottom of the culture. But i do like how they tend not to climb up the sides of the tanks.


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

what are "golden delicious?" i have a couple cultures of golden hydei if those are the same.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

GD are wingless melanogaster.

and NO, I gave up on them also. Too slow production, and they needed to be re-started on a different time schedule [I make cx 2x week, but had to skip weeks with the GD, waiting for them to bloom, ect]

Great little bugs. They just need to produce better

S


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I got a few cultures from Oz at the last get together at his house and I work them into my rotation of culturing the wingless FFs. As Shawn said they are slow producers and I certainly wouldn't rely on them as my main food scource. But they are different and kind of cool so I keep a few cultures going.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Tim, here is an article that outlines the types of _D. melanogaster_ which includes the "golden delicious" and others.

http://littlebrownfrogs.kero-kero.net/fruitflies.html


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for the link it was very informative


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

my collection is not large, but they are way too slow in producing so it was more like when ican i make another culture of these guys instead of it being a like a weekly thing.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I use them. They produce just fine for me.

s


Corpus Callosum said:


> I'm just wondering, does anyone here who has a large collection (let's say.. 30+ tanks) still culture golden delicious?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I use them to feed froglets (of which I tend to have many). Slower producers than some strains but useful for very small froglets.

Bill


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

On a related note... Is anyone here working with D. simulans? I have some, but only the males are flightless, which is less than useful. They produce about like melanogaster, but are a little smaller.
-mark


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I usually make a 50/50 mix of wingless melo and curly wing glider melo's and a few Hydei . The wingless produce a little less than the gliders and I haven't noticed that much slower production between the two , I make all my cultures opn the same day and I don't feed from a culture till 3 weeks after making them . I mainly use the wingless for the smaller Pumilio and thumbs and the froglets . I have 30 + tanks and usually make an average of one culture per tank per week just in case of a crash or slow cultures .


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. This is the time of year when I have a few mite outbreaks, and while my turkish gliders aren't affected, sometimes I lose the golden delicious cultures. They produce well for me but just not as much as some of the other strains, and I also don't have any froglets that will "only" eat golden delicious. They either eat springs/mites, or they move on to the gliders when old enough, but just my experience so far. I'll give them a few more months before not bothering anymore.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

I use the goldens fo rmy Mantella froglets as a good "tweener" food befor ethey move onto gliders. They are a little less prolific for me, but still produce well enough to justify, especially with my choice in froggies! Mike, if you lose your culture, let me know an dI'll send you some (scheming what Mike can trade him back later).
Rich


----------

